# Why is Lyft better than Uber?



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


Depends on the market. For me uber is more popular but lyft riders tend to go to the airport more and take longer rides. The college crowd tends to use uber as there is uber pass which gets them discount rates. I mostly do lyft and turn uber on when i dont get pings from lyft for 30 mins.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

If there is pt / surge, Lyft is the way to go but Lyft suckssssssssss


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It isn't.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

*Lyft is better with:*

1) bigger bonuses, better pay
2) better handling of unfair ratings
3) slightly better support, phone support is reasonably good
4) you can pickup or drop off in areas with no cell signal and the app will correctly reflect the location for proper fare.

*Uber is better with:*

1) better app, and it isn't even close
2) more riders means more rides
3) better surge map
4) no acceptance rate minimum for bonuses
5) slightly better perks like the gas card
6) smaller bonuses that are easier to get

*Lyft is worse because:*

1) the app sucks and crashes a LOT
2) the app sends wrong info to GPS app
3) most email support is re tard ed
4) more pax are idiots

*Uber is worse because:*

1) they won't remove unfair ratings
2) base rate pay is worse so you need to wait for surges or boosts
3) pax less likely to tip
4) phone support is an utter joke. Phone support operators don't even know what rideshare is. Really, total idiots.
5) rohit support takes multiple tries to resolve an issue.
6) app does NOT support pickup or drop off where there is no cell signal


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> *Lyft is better with:*
> 
> 1) bigger bonuses, better pay
> 2) better handling of unfair ratings
> ...


100%. Also, Lyft is worse because:

5.) the app auto adds rides to your queue if you don't turn on last ride. Pretty egregious way of suckering drivers into giving undesirable rides.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


When rideshare started here, the allure of Lyft was that the minimum fare was so much higher. Now? I'd be happy to stick with Uber. At least they (last night, for example) provided a very modest boost. Nothing from Lyft (aside from the limited PT pickings downtown). Lately, the Lyft riders seem no more likely to tip, and the Lyft platform is getting the dregs of society who can only pay with a prepaid card. I won't even mention the road trip-length pings. . .

If, as some people have noted, the bonuses and whatnot are better on a particular platform in a certain area, you should probably go for the better deal. Sans special promotions, I'd have to give the edge to Uber.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> *Lyft is better with:*
> 
> 1) bigger bonuses, better pay
> 2) better handling of unfair ratings
> ...


Yes gps is horrible for lyft. Downtown is the always messed up with the pick up spot.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> Yes gps is horrible for lyft. Downtown is the always messed up with the pick up spot.


Ditto here also....sometimes people don't expand the map and most of the time in town pinpoint themselves in a city block pickup place and no Pax GPS pin shows up......they need to add text to drivers like Uber so I can pull over and ask where they are


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Ditto here also....sometimes people don't expand the map and most of the time in town pinpoint themselves in a city block pickup place and no Pax GPS pin shows up......they need to add text to drivers like Uber so I can pull over and ask where they are


Yeah i wish they would allow that. This weekend i had 2 times pick up at a bar i know what street its on and gps sent me over a block away for pick up.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

You can text the Lyft passenger. Call once, Hangup. Get the #fron your phone recent list. Save it as Lyft passenger (it never changes as uber’s Does). Then text him. 
I have it saved and when they call me, it shows as the name I saved it and I am able to text out. Works as long as you are in the ride. Stops working when you drop off.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


because it treats its drivers better...like getting a cute text on your birthday...lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> Yeah i wish they would allow that. This weekend i had 2 times pick up at a bar i know what street its on and gps sent me over a block away for pick up.


Yep....it's really bad here where the convention center and busy higher end hotel meet a block up from each other. To make it worse, add a small bar district, greyhound station and amtrack station are all close (half mile) and messes up almost every time...I don't think in 4,000 rides I got that hotel pickup correct one time, it always put me on the one way bar district road and have to do a two mile loop around....again easily avoided with a damn text to passenger before I even move to them



Arb Watson said:


> because it treats its drivers better...like getting a cute text on your birthday...lol


I got the BD video



bmedle said:


> When rideshare started here, the allure of Lyft was that the minimum fare was so much higher. Now? I'd be happy to stick with Uber. At least they (last night, for example) provided a very modest boost. Nothing from Lyft (aside from the limited PT pickings downtown). Lately, the Lyft riders seem no more likely to tip, and the Lyft platform is getting the dregs of society who can only pay with a prepaid card. I won't even mention the road trip-length pings. . .
> 
> If, as some people have noted, the bonuses and whatnot are better on a particular platform in a certain area, you should probably go for the better deal. Sans special promotions, I'd have to give the edge to Uber.


I would have to honestly say before lyft changed the PD bonus, I was getting the 20% bounus on gross earnings and with tips I was basically getting the 25% lyft take per week back and actually made more than the rides. That lasted about 8 months and the marriage is over now.

I found a way to take home almost 900 a week in forty or under hours basically figuring out where and when to drive here and taking every ride.

Now it's all smoke and mirrors and you can bust ass all week and not even get the tiered 45 dollar low end bonus. They lost a 70-80 Pax, take everything thrown my way (distance and time) driver to a 65% acceptance rate and switch uber and lyft.....in my opinion, they both Suck at driver appreciation!!!!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Only reason I can think of now is if you're outside a metro area in certain states you can pickup rides. Or maybe you just want a chance at a ride back into town from a remote drop off. Oh, and a backup in case something happens with Uber.

Other than that I'm at a loss.

My tips are way better on Uber now than Lyft.

Lyft in my city selectively offers almost 24x7 guarantees which are nearly impossible to get even though it's only 1 ride per hour. This is because the guarantees cause massive driver saturation in a concentrated area where you're lucky to have a one block ping radius to yourself - all day and night - 7 days a week. So whether you're on guarantees or not, it's tough to get anything. And if you're not, that struggle to get a ride won't be subsidized with the guarantee.

Lyft totally changed the PDB from what it was originally so it's unrecognizable. Originally it was simple to get and was given because they changed prime time tips (100% to driver) to just prime time (Lyft takes their cut). Prime time really should be tips because tips go in the tank during prime time. They took that away and also are phasing out what was given in exchange for it.

Those things used to set Lyft apart. You also can't even do Plus only like you can do XL only.

To me, Lyft is now more of a distraction. I generally leave it off except in high prime time or remote areas.

*Griff*: [to Cage] Where's your helmet?

*Cage*: Never wear one... It's a distraction.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

grams777 said:


> Only reason I can think of now is if you're outside a metro area in certain states you can pickup rides. Or maybe you just want a chance at a ride back into town from a remote drop off. Oh, and a backup in case something happens with Uber.
> 
> Other than that I'm at a loss.
> 
> ...


Your dead on.....it was bad enough they added more peak rides to PDB, then they smoke and mirror all these zones in town and saturated the areas you need for peaks during peak hours....screw lyft full-time


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> *Lyft is worse because:*
> 
> 1) the app sucks and crashes a LOT
> 2) the app sends wrong info to GPS app
> ...


5) There's no way to stop additional riders from being added to Lyft Line rides. Uber you can do the 'No New Requests' button on a Pool and not get additional riders. Not so on lyft Line


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

New2This said:


> 5) There's no way to stop additional riders from being added to Lyft Line rides. Uber you can do the 'No New Requests' button on a Pool and not get additional riders. Not so on lyft Line


Not much of a deal considering how few add riders there are on lyft line...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Not much of a deal considering how few add riders there are on lyft line...


It's the principle. I don't do base rate rides, and especially base rate Line or Pool, but it's still shitty to automatically add additional riders without a way to stop it.

I know that ignoring additional pickups and just going to the original destination is a workaround but it's a hassle.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

New2This said:


> It's the principle. I don't do base rate rides, and especially base rate Line or Pool, but it's still shitty to automatically add additional riders without a way to stop it.
> 
> I know that ignoring additional pickups and just going to the original destination is a workaround but it's a hassle.


How about "don't accept line rides in the first place" problem solved


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> How about "don't accept line rides in the first place" problem solved


Unless it's surge/boost I don't.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Its not


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When PDB was achievable at a high level I was a big Lyft fan. Now, the only advantage (to me) is that 1. Lyft rides seem to be much longer than Uber, and 2. I am 5 times more likely to get tipped on Lyft.

Changing PDB over and over has ruined it. They really shot themselves in the foot. But, like Uber, their growth rate is outstanding, so they don't even acknowledge their own mistakes.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When PDB was achievable at a high level I was a big Lyft fan. Now, the only advantage (to me) is that 1. Lyft rides seem to be much longer than Uber, and 2. I am 5 times more likely to get tipped on Lyft.
> 
> Changing PDB over and over has ruined it. They really shot themselves in the foot. But, like Uber, their growth rate is outstanding, so they don't even acknowledge their own mistakes.


Right? PDB is ridiculous now it's the Primetime requirements that are the real issue

I find that lyft rides are always minimum fare I'll sometimes turn on lyft when waiting for select/xl rides knowing I'm just gonna take most people less than a mile


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Biggest thing that makes Uber better in Lyft is the insurance deductible. It's 2.5x higher on Lyft.

Lyft plays games with stacked pings. They don't tell you the PT % (Uber does) or the pax rating (Uber does). Also it's automatically added unlike Uber.

Also Uber tells you what the rider pays, Lyft does not. Lyft is shadier in almost every way.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

In NYC and NJ the biggest issue our driver group rails against is the ease with which children can get Lyft accounts. We do not see that many children with Uber accounts out there as they are not able to sign up so easily. On Lyft all you need is a cell phone and a visa gift card.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Garbage Plate said:


> The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


I've been driving for lyft for two days. Not enough time in to know for certain, but I have been seeing a couple of bucks more per hour. Not sure if the bonuses will really up it or how easy they are to acheive. I shall know in a couple of weeks, though.



DrivingForYou said:


> *Lyft is better with:*
> 
> 1) bigger bonuses, better pay
> 2) better handling of unfair ratings
> ...


That's pretty fair assessment. however, Uber app doesn't get the addy right a lot. Email support for Uber is ******ed, and in my city, there is no phone support. But, with Uber, you can go ionto the office and get stuff straightened out when they go wrong. In My city, Lyft has no office.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> That's pretty fair assessment. however, Uber app doesn't get the addy right a lot. Email support for Uber is ******ed, and in my city, there is no phone support. But, with Uber, you can go ionto the office and get stuff straightened out when they go wrong. In My city, Lyft has no office.


Uber phone support is worse than useless.

At least here in LA, Lyft has a hub as well as Uber. I've only used either to get my LAX placard.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Garbage Plate said:


> The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


I'm in Los Angeles, and it's so much easier to make money on Uber than Lyft.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Learning that Lyft Line sucks compared to Uber Pool. I don't care if Uber Pool pay is lower being forced to pick up every passenger or getting no pay sucks. At least with Pool you get paid for what you actually did.


----------



## MikeMania (Aug 29, 2015)

For UberXL / Lyft Plus vehicles, Uber is 1000% better, because if you accept an UberX trip and there are 5+ PAX, you can simply click a help email and get paid for the UberXL fare without any question usually within 5 minutes of the request. With Lyft, if 5+ PAX get in your minivan, Lyft refuses to change it to Plus fare. The help section tells you to politely tell the PAX they requested the wrong car and to not do the trip. This would make for an awkward and needless situation.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MikeMania said:


> For UberXL / Lyft Plus vehicles, Uber is 1000% better, because if you accept an UberX trip and there are 5+ PAX, you can simply click a help email and get paid for the UberXL fare without any question usually within 5 minutes of the request. With Lyft, if 5+ PAX get in your minivan, Lyft refuses to change it to Plus fare. The help section tells you to politely tell the PAX they requested the wrong car and to not do the trip. This would make for an awkward and needless situation.


Love this about Uber also. No need to even bring it up with the pax either it's also awesome that uber has reasons for canceling a ride
No car seat
Too many people 
Too much luggage 
Etc...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> *Lyft is better with:*
> 
> 1) bigger bonuses, better pay
> 2) better handling of unfair ratings
> ...


Maybe most comprehensive and accurate assessment of the pros/cons of each app.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Uber phone support is worse than useless.
> 
> At least here in LA, Lyft has a hub as well as Uber. I've only used either to get my LAX placard.


Lyft, support is just as bad as Uber's.



DrivingForYou said:


> *Lyft is better with:*
> 
> 1) bigger bonuses, better pay
> 2) better handling of unfair ratings
> ...


You can't get a ride with Lyft's power zones, and the PT is just small boxes.

I make money on Uber.


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Guys . Is slow this week with Lyft in SF or I'm wrong ??? 
I cross the city from Embarcadero to Castro no pings .


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

KekeLo said:


> Lyft, support is just as bad as Uber's.
> 
> You can't get a ride with Lyft's power zones, and the PT is just small boxes.
> 
> I make money on Uber.


Yep

You (OP) forgot that Uber charges $5 for the safety kit for your car and takes it out of your first rides revenue. Lyft gives it out for free (at least I haven't seen the line item deduction in my history).


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

They have that little yellow guy in the app that waves "hello" so you can track where your pax is. It works great when you're dealing with some drunk half-wit that put the pick up address 4 blocks from where he/she actually is. 

Other than that, it's a shit app that crashes often, has 1/4 riders that uber has, far as shit pick up locations, pax that don't put their destination in and expect you to just know where W234567 S987654 Pinetree Butfuk road is off the top your head then get mad at you for looking for it in your gps, worthless insurance ($2500 deductible), destination filter that turns off after 15 minutes, social justice warrior college pukes and their "woke" opinions that try to overload your car and don't tip, ride requests that the app accepts for you before you finish your current ride and it often takes into areas where you're more likely to get carjacked or robbed at gunpoint, high pax cancellations, extremely limited options menu when you need to cancel on a pax before 5 minutes has run up so you have to write them an email explaining why you canceled, they force you to call pax before cancelling after 5 minutes has run out, no difference between acceptance rate and cancellation rate, and if you get deactivated, you're deactivated, that's it, the end. 

I only turn the lyft app on if I don't get a request from Uber for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> They have that little yellow guy in the app that waves "hello" so you can track where your pax is. It works great when you're dealing with some drunk half-wit that put the pick up address 4 blocks from where he/she actually is.
> 
> Other than that, it's a shit app that crashes often, has 1/4 riders that uber has, far as shit pick up locations, pax that don't put their destination in and expect you to just know where W234567 S987654 Pinetree Butfuk road is off the top your head then get mad at you for looking for it in your gps, worthless insurance ($2500 deductible), destination filter that turns off after 15 minutes, social justice warrior college pukes and their "woke" opinions that try to overload your car and don't tip, ride requests that the app accepts for you before you finish your current ride and it often takes into areas where you're more likely to get carjacked or robbed at gunpoint, high pax cancellations, extremely limited options menu when you need to cancel on a pax before 5 minutes has run up so you have to write them an email explaining why you canceled, they force you to call pax before cancelling after 5 minutes has run out, no difference between acceptance rate and cancellation rate, and if you get deactivated, you're deactivated, that's it, the end.
> 
> I only turn the lyft app on if I don't get a request from Uber for more than 10 minutes.


NUFF SAID!!!



Mustafuoco said:


> Guys . Is slow this week with Lyft in SF or I'm wrong ???
> I cross the city from Embarcadero to Castro no pings .


It's slow here in LA on Lyft as well.


----------



## Des Moines driver (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi:
You can choose to filter out group type rides with the app management app called "Mystro", it has settings for this for both Lyft & Uber, plus it shuts off one app, when it comes in on the other. Worth paying the $11 a month.
Des Moines driver


----------



## RiseUp85 (Jul 11, 2017)

bmedle said:


> When rideshare started here, the allure of Lyft was that the minimum fare was so much higher. Now? I'd be happy to stick with Uber. At least they (last night, for example) provided a very modest boost. Nothing from Lyft (aside from the limited PT pickings downtown). Lately, the Lyft riders seem no more likely to tip, and the Lyft platform is getting the dregs of society who can only pay with a prepaid card. I won't even mention the road trip-length pings. . .
> 
> If, as some people have noted, the bonuses and whatnot are better on a particular platform in a certain area, you should probably go for the better deal. Sans special promotions, I'd have to give the edge to Uber.


Totally agree with the lengthy pickups, absolutely ridiculous 10-15 miles to pick someone up who's going a mile down the road, Uber is definitely more popular, except on a Friday, it's pretty equal that day, I'll be in a giant surge area on Uber and passengers are smarter than the average bear and I'll get nothing til the surge is over, then immediately get pings left and right


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

New2This said:


> 5) There's no way to stop additional riders from being added to Lyft Line rides. Uber you can do the 'No New Requests' button on a Pool and not get additional riders. Not so on lyft Line


Simple, dont do lyft line period!


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

Garbage Plate said:


> The only thing I can think of that Lyft does better than Uber is pay us more on a cancellation. Am I missing anything?


I'll be honest I've had nothing but problems with Lyft, just the other day I got a request to go somewhere pick up the pax, and then drive them to LAX from CT. I was not alerted of any long trip, when I got there there was no pax to be found. Also before this happened every time I open Lyft it messes my phone up. I very rarely if ever use it now.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

RiseUp85 said:


> Totally agree with the lengthy pickups, absolutely ridiculous 10-15 miles to pick someone up who's going a mile down the road, Uber is definitely more popular, except on a Friday, it's pretty equal that day, I'll be in a giant surge area on Uber and passengers are smarter than the average bear and I'll get nothing til the surge is over, then immediately get pings left and right


10-15 min is nothing for lyft. I've had half hour requests. I know others have had longer, and lyft truly expects us to get these without compensation for the miles driven there. Naive to say the least. They also recently lowered minimum earnings in my city down to sub $4 from $5. This matches right up with uber, but at least with uber I don't need to call the pax to cancel (and I shouldn't have to nudge them along, they know I'm here)., destination feature is not 100% broken as it is with lyft (it just doesn't work with lyft).


----------

